# [Poll] Do You Have Friends?



## another_loser (Aug 8, 2004)

.


----------



## Guard (May 6, 2004)

I would say i have 2-3 friends and a few assoiciates. No one I open up to though.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

There is a couple of people I talk to in school about school. I wouldn't call them friends. I dont really have any close friends online.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

A couple of acquaintences but no one I'd call a friend.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I have one, my boyfriend.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes I have friends.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*Mellah wrote:*



> I have one, my boyfriend.


I know what you mean. Outside of my family my boyfriend is the closest friend I have.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

None. Thanks for reminding me :fall


----------



## erin (Dec 30, 2004)

I have several friends that I've had for some time... My problem is making new friends.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I have two real life friends. One I haven't seen in months, and the other I only see about once a year. So, I don't really have friends at this moment, but I do have a few online friends.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I have 2 "real life" friends, one from high school, and the other from this board who is simply an awesome person and I have fond memories getting lost with her numerous times outside our home states. :lol
Well, and another friend, someone else very special, she's an older lady I know from the pet shelter I volunteer with. She's like another mom to me. I have various online buddies, and last but definitely not least, my boyfriend who means the world to me.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I only have one online friend_


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

None anymore. The worst part of it is, a lot of people around town seem to know me, but none of them really like me.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

I guess I sort of have online friends. :stu


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I have about 2 friends in real life, and quite a few acquaintances, but they never last or turn into anything more.


----------



## Euniana (Jan 2, 2005)

one or two online and that's it


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No friends. Never really have had friends. 
People try to be close to me (a guy named Brian keeps sitting with me and asking to go out with me and talking to me, girls start convos and approach me to hang out, etc) I always turn them down. I'll just end up hurting them and myself, like I always did. Like I always will.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

[quote="Mellah]I have one, my boyfriend.[/quote]

:dito


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I had a few real close friends in my old town, but since I've moved it's pretty much none

I associate with the people I work with quite often and we all go out and do stuff, but I wouldn't consider them friends


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah i have 2 friends in real life and other people who i just call acquaintances. opcorn


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

No friends.


----------



## Bryant (Jan 1, 2005)

No Friends.


----------



## silent nite (Apr 7, 2004)

No friends, yet.


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

There are a couple of people I email once in a while, but I don't have any friends in real life. :sigh


----------



## It Dies Today (Feb 2, 2005)

I had real life ones years ago but something happened and i was left on my own


----------



## looksee (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm amaze I still have friends :um


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

My dog, my hamster, my mom and my husband are my only friends. 

edit: At my last job that I had for almost 3 years, I did form a very close friendship with two of my co workers, especially one of them. I moved far away and now only once in a while we write to each other, but we don't talk on the phone or anything because I hate the phone. :afr She also doesn't like the phone so it's hard to keep in touch. That reminds me that I should write to her again. :idea


----------



## mysticalzoe (Apr 25, 2005)

hmm i have no real friends, and 1 online friend. i have 1 aquaintance, but she doesn't know anything about me, don't want to ruin a good thing. The reason why I have no friends because i scared to talk to new people on the phone, and i am not outgoing at all! People tend to think I am strange, too strange.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a few friends, yes. And a couple of acquaintances too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a lot of acquaintances, really.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

i have a couple online friends :boogie
i dont get it when people say "i have no real friends but online friends"... online friends are real...the other person on the other side is real, has opinons, feelings, thoughts and so on...


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

My husband is my best friend. Besides him and one of my sisters, I don't have any friends.

EDIT: It's Dec. 2 now... things have really changed for me since I wrote that... 

I'm very happy to say that yes, I do have friends now.  It's so great. To everyone who said no... don't give up. :hug


----------



## no7483 (Jun 5, 2005)

i had a few acquaintances from school, past jobs & other associations whom i never speak to nau nor do they contact me....3-4 long distance friends...but I only speak to one of them frequently online and have known this person for almost 2 years...so really it's 2 people = that long distant friend and my sibling who is nau living miles away. but no "real-like" friends....blah.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I have a couple people that I consider friends that I would do anything for, but we don't really see each other that often anymore (one lives over an hour away and the other has a family now and can rarely hang out with me anymore).


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have 3 online friends and that's it


----------



## Xothandir (Jan 23, 2005)

A couple of online friends.


----------



## shawla (May 31, 2005)

I have a sister-n-law who "has" to be nice to me. lol But I wouldn't call her my friend at all.


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, you just sticked a knife wright in my heart with this question

I'll stick another one and answer: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

SA ruins lifes :cry

I prefer having AIDS, cancer or being in a weelchair for the rest of my file, as long as i have friends around me.

Online friends ? That is all life can offer me? :fall


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

not even one. online or not.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

3 to 5 online, depending on how restrictive a definition I feel like.

This so-called "real life" which is supposed to exist somewhere other than the internet is an unsubstantiated rumor I don't believe in... never met anybody there.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Online friends yes,other than that-no :um


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

yes. the only problem is they are in my head. i think that still counts though, doesn't it? Steve certainly agrees with me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

2 great online friends. None in real life.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

No one at all. 

I don't have a single actual friend, but I do have my husband, who is also my best friend. I used to have people to talk to at work, but I work at home now so I don't have that anymore. I'm not complaining though. They were not friends anyway. The only people in this world that I talk to are my mom and my husband. My crazy sister and dad call every once in a blue moon, but they don't really count.

I used to have a couple close friends, but we grew apart.


----------



## Rutilus (Nov 13, 2005)

Used to have friends in real life but years of isolation has pretty much killed that.

I have two great friends whom I've known for years via the internet.


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

I have no friends, but I do have some people I talk to at college.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

Sinya said:


> I have no friends, but I do have some people I talk to at college.


same


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I vaguely know a couple of people in real life, but they're not really close friends. As for friends on the 'net, i used to have some, but not anymore...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

uh...never mind


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

I have friends and acquaintances...and still I have SA...it's not as bad as before because I feel more loved and accepted...but it's taken lots of tears, pain, and hurdling over challenges. It's really worth it though....=)


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I have friends, I have acquaintences although I wish I had more of those to do things with. I have no boyfriend and when all of my friends get married and go on to have normal lives I will be left without friends.


----------



## Electric Synthetic (Dec 26, 2005)

I haven't had anyone I would consider a friend in years. I've made quite a few acquaintances, but no one who I can totally be myself around.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

mere phantom said:


> wow only 15% for people with no friends? i would of thought it would be higher, guess im jealous now


Yeah me too. I can't believe how many sa'ers have friends. I wish I could make some.


----------



## angelwings7899 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sadly, I dont have a single friend. I hated school because of my anxiety so I talked my mom into homeschooling me in middle school. I decided to try a year of high school so I went to the ninth grade. I did make one good friend in my homeroom class. We even went places together outside of school. The anxiety ended up taking over again and I got taken back out of school. Eventually the one friend I did have quit calling and I have not had a friend since then.


----------

